# Ecuadorian Hillstar (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's a few more frames of this beautiful Ecuadorian Hillstar from a few weeks back on my Ecuador Photo Workshop.

These hummingbirds are really pretty amazing. Living at elevations up to 5200m ASL they are truly one of the champions of high elevation birds!!


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome. Well done Glenn.


----------



## Geek (Jan 30, 2015)

Beautiful, well done!!

Just curious, what gear did you use to capture these images?


----------

